# 2 Windows Xp auf einer Platte



## Katzehuhn (20. September 2006)

Ich hatte vor kurzen einen Fehler der die explorer.exe jedes mal zum Absturz brachte nachdem ich nen Ordner geöffnet hab. 
Nach langen hin und her(System Wiederherstellung, Virusprüfung, google blöd suchen) wollt ich das Windows XP Pro dann einfach reparieren, aus irgend einen Grund jedoch erschien die Option beim Neustarten(im installationsmenü) nicht. Also hab ich einfach mal Enter gedrückt, weil ich dachte die Auswahl würde noch kommen, aber unbeabsichtigt ne 2te Windows Xp Pro Version auf meine C Partition installiert.
Ich ärger mich halt super, schau dann nochma in Google rum und find zufällig raus das mein Download Manager dran schuld sein kann. ( obwohl ich den schon länger druf hab)
Nach dessen deinstallation läuft plötzlich alles wieder ohne Probleme. 

Meine Frage: Is es irgend wie möglich die neu installierde Windows Version zu deinstallieren. Es gibt zwa im System 32 Ordner ne usuninst.exe , aba mit der lässt sich nix anfangen, weil die anscheinend nur gedacht is um irgnd welche Windows Updates zu deinstallieren.
Wenns nicht möglich is, kann man dann vl beim starten die Auswahl das Betriebssystems wegmachn? Is nervig besonders weil die gschissene Windows Version da als erstes steht und ich damit imma runterklickn muss.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Also soweit ich weiss ist die zweite Win Version DEFINITIV nicht im gleichen Ordner wie deine erste Win Installation.
Würde den Ordner in dem Deine zweite Installation gelandet ist erstmal löschen!
Allein schon wegen dem Speicherplatz!

Um das Betriebsauswahlmenü zu ändern folge einfach den Anweisungen dieser Seite: 

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;de;289022


----------

